# Gonna be in Palm Desert.. any arachnoboards users live around there?



## Smokehound714 (Aug 11, 2014)

Im going to be taking the bus to Palm Desert for an overnight hunt, as none of my friends are insane like me, and aren't willing to accompany me.  Anyone here in the Palm desert area?

  I'm gonna spend the night poking around for various scorpion and darkling beetle species, the hillside around painter's path looks pretty nice, albeit disturbed.  Looks great for one of my targets- Anuroctonus phaiodactlyus


   I have a problem-  Should I miss my bus, I'm going to be stranded in the worst possible place during the daytime in the middle of summer o_o, it would be great to know I have a place to seek shelter and rest for a bit.  So if anyone here lives around there, let me know!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay, im going to palm desert again this week (not during weekends, unless someone wants to check it out, and has a ride- i should be able to pitch in for gas, however parking will be difficult).  I'll be checking out MUCH better habitat.  Again, I'll be taking the bus, and hunting overnight.

  This time, the target species will be smeringerus and hadrurus, as well as various tenebrionidae and various other invertebrates.  The habitat MIGHT be tribal land, so I'm going to ask the tribal council if it's okay to poke around, lots of vegetation, large mature creosote bush habitat, stores within a mile from where I'm looking.  If anyone wants to go, shoot me a PM!

  Would be nice to not have to spend four hours on two different buses


----------

